# My Friday Violation pics.....



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Is it a complete tear out or a fix what is hacked up?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

It works don't it?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Eww. Leviton devices...... in a Carlon box.

How absolutely uncivilized.


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

This was just part of the house, the rest was in good shape for the age.

Seems the Kitchen and bath had been remodeled in the last 10 yrs... This is what was uncovered.

There were plenty more splices, just unbelievable. I have seen a lot of crazy stuff, but this takes the cake.

Tom


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> It works don't it?



I think it did.

I really enjoy the bare copper running through the box cutout tot he switch.

Tom:no:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

davis9 said:


> I think it did.
> 
> I really enjoy the bare copper running through the box cutout tot he switch.
> 
> Tom:no:


Good thing we have license's in MA/NH.:lol::lol:


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

The job is in MA on the North Shore....

Tom


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

davis9 said:


> The job is in MA on the North Shore....
> 
> Tom


yes that is whats scary


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

davis9 said:


> The job is in MA on the North Shore....
> 
> Tom


Here's a job i looked at last week.in Brookline


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmmmm. I wonder what happened to the nail............




Do ya 'spose it's _Scotchkoted_ to the stud? ​


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Hmmmm. I wonder what happened to the nail............​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

They couldn't afford another nail


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> They couldn't afford another nail



Maybe because they spent it all on rubber tape. :blink:


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

Here's one from a year ago, nice color selection.

Tom


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

"You can do it, Home Depot can help!"


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

:lol:


doubleoh7 said:


> "You can do it, Home Depot can help!"


 :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

All I see is $$$$$$$$


----------



## Leviticus (Sep 29, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Here's a job i looked at last week.in Brookline


Holy Sheet, that's cute...


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> All I see is $$$$$$$$


I agree, just need to figure out if I have enough time to meet the job schedule, haven't been this backed up in a couple years. Debating on a new hire, not sure I want the headache though.:blink:

Tom:laughing:


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Hmmmm. I wonder what happened to the nail............​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Box is mounted on the wrong side, see the angle of the nail slots? Bet they screwed it to the stud inside the box. (not that there's anthing wrong with that) I do it all the time.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Ima Hack said:


> Box is mounted on the wrong side, see the angle of the nail slots? Bet they screwed it to the stud inside the box. (not that there's anthing wrong with that) I do it all the time.


 


I bet you're right. Good catch


----------



## wayne g (Nov 28, 2010)

Home owners or unqualified people get something to work but don't understand that a fire is around the corner, "Thanks to the hard working real Electricians out there are the professionals who can turn a fire harzard into a code compliant job.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Ima Hack said:


> Box is mounted on the wrong side, see the angle of the nail slots? Bet they screwed it to the stud inside the box. (not that there's anthing wrong with that) I do it all the time.


No..they mounted the box upside down and couldn't figure out why the nails couldn't be pounded in. So they cut them off and pounded the nails inside the box.:whistling2:


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

I ended up taking this job, 50% old work 50% new, I wish they would have finished taking down the plaster everywhere. This one got 100% new wiring in it. Turned out pretty nice on my end, waiting for the plasterers to finish up the patch work and new stuff still though.

Tom


----------

